# 34-36 emblem motobike



## Oldnut (Aug 29, 2015)

Got the right bars and seat on it. There's not a lot out there on these bikes




 put a few miles on it a little small for me


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice bike, nice fender to wheel fit!


----------



## tommydale1950 (Aug 29, 2015)

Very nice example of an Emblem bike. I have a Emblem roadster and a Emblem Speedwell . I just traded my Emblem Greyhound ladies bike. I live about 15 miles from the Emblem factory which still stands ..Tom


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 29, 2015)

Great looking bike all around. Like the color combo also. Rob.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice, what are you showing next week in Fairborn?


----------



## catfish (Aug 29, 2015)

Cool Bike!


----------



## theterrym (Aug 29, 2015)

Really nice work!! paint looks nice and smooth!! nice lines.


----------

